# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Concours World of Tanks !

## Wobak

Bonjour à tous !

 Eh oui, déjà le premier concours ! C'est qu'on va presque aussi vite que les routeurs qui vous apportent vos CPC... 
 Pour ce premier concours, nous avons choisi de le baser sur le jeu *World of Tanks*.
 Pour pouvoir participer, il vous faudra vous inspirer du jeu (qui est un Free-to-play) que vous pouvez récupérer sur le site :
http://www.worldoftanks.eu/  Voici le thème du concours : *Inventez le tank Ultime qui règnerait en maître sur les champs de bataille.*

 
*Limitation* : On reste sur des tanks de la Seconde Guerre mondiale, pas de space marines !! Défoulez-vous ! De la 3D, du Photoshop, du screen retouché, tout ce qui vous passe par la tête. Ce concours commence à partir d'aujourd'hui et se terminera le *15/05/2011 à 23h59 (heure du forum)*. 
Vous pouvez poster vos partitipations *en réponse à cette news.* *
* Les gagnants seront récompensés avec les lots suivants :  
1re place: *Un disque dur externe Lacie 320Go 2,5" USB*2e place : *Un abonnement de 6 mois à Canard PC*3e place : *Un lance-missiles USB* 



 A vos jeux !

 Les géants verts

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Le Glaude

> Inventez le tank Ultime


Facile, le canon d'un T-30 monté sur un chassis d'IS-7 et avec l'armure d'un Maus.  :Cigare:

----------


## Darkmistermomy

Je veux un lance missible usb je veux je veux je veux je veux je veux !!!

----------


## JulLeBarge

Chouet ce concours, je vais y réfléchir !

----------


## yapi

Tatsu, on a un nouveau projet pour ton serveur minecraft!

----------


## azgluk

> Facile, le canon d'un T-30 monté sur un chassis d'IS-7 et avec l'armure d'un Maus.


et le reservoir d'endeavour avec ça ?

----------


## keulz

> nous avons choisi de le baser sur le jeu *World of Tanks*.
> Pour pouvoir participer, il vous faudra vous inspirer du jeu (qui est un Free-To-Play) que vous pouvez récupérer sur le site :
> http://www.worldoftanks.eu/ Voici le thème du concours : *Inventez le tank Ultime qui règnerait en maître sur les champs de bataille.*
> 
> http://cl.ly/3g1e3Y1b3X2r3f2w1Q1U/ta..._contest_1.jpg
> *Limitation* : On reste sur des tanks de la Seconde guerre mondiale, pas de space marines !!


Fail, le jeu n'est pas basé sur des chars de la 2nde guerre, ça va au moins jusqu'aux années 50, voire 60.  ::P: 

Du coup, la référence c'es la 2nde guerre ou WoT ?

:mecchiant:

----------


## Darkmistermomy

Ah noooon, j'avais pas lu la rÃ¨gle, je voulais faire le plus gros tank de warhammer 40.000 xD

----------


## Flubber

C'est ce qu'on veux éviter, restez dans l'esprit de World Of Tank, pas de tank issue d'autres époques / planètes / univers far far away.

----------


## Chocolouf

Le tank ultime c'est le 38 H épissétou.

----------


## Nonok

Rien à voir et totalement hors concours à cause de la tourelle de Shilka et du lance missile Pluton, j'avais envie de vous faire croquer à ma photo d'époque du Terminator conduit par Chuck Norris qui a repoussé l'invasion de la Seine et Marne par l'Empire du Japon en 1939.

Si ça peut en motiver pour le concours :

----------


## tr4cid

j'ai déjà attaqué sur tatsu. =)

----------


## bigxtra

Behold  :B):

----------


## Say hello

Je suppose qu'on a pas le droit aux canons-saucisse lance-choucroute ni aux mitrailleuses de patates?  :tired:

----------


## suppasam

Pfff le tank ultime c'est ça :

----------


## keulz

> Je suppose qu'on a pas le droit aux canons-saucisse lance-choucroute ni aux mitrailleuses de patates?


Je ne vois pas pourquoi, mais gagner par indigestion risque d'être plutôt long et donc non considéré comme la victoire d'un char ultime. En plus, si tu tombes sur un végétarien, allergique à la fécule qui n'aime pas la bière, tu risques de te retrouver comme un con.

---------- Post added at 09h42 ---------- Previous post was at 09h38 ----------




> Pfff le tank ultime c'est ça : http://www.rowthree.com/wp-content/u...lysHeroes1.jpg


Pfff, ils n'ont même pas l'obusier de 105 tes sherman, c'est de la marde.  :tired:

----------


## Flubber

> Je suppose qu'on a pas le droit aux canons-saucisse lance-choucroute ni aux mitrailleuses de patates?


C'était une des armes qui n'a pas été développée par l'armée allemande, qui a préférée misé sur les V2, donc oui tu as le droit.

----------


## Mephisto

Quand vous dites char ultime, on part sur des qualités intrinsèques ou uniquement sur un look qui déchire ?  ::huh:: 

Savoir si ça vaut le coup de s'emmerder à penser blindage incliné, tout ça.  ::P: 

Niveau dimensions pas de limites ? Ni pour le calibre du canon ? On risque de se retrouver avec des Karl Gerät.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wobak

Dans la conception du tank : aucune limite.

Un tank qui lance des bonbons pour faire grossir l'ennemi pour qu'il ne rentre plus dans son uniforme peut être une bonne idée !

Il n'y a pas de mauvaise idée :D

----------


## Alchimist

Il est fort, il est beau, il sent bon le sable chaud ... Voici l'O-I: 


Le tank qu'il vous faut pour impressionner vos amis: - Lance-flamme pour les soirées barbecue
- Lance-roquettes pour les anniversaires, les mariages et même les enterrements.
- Moteur de fabrication Japonaise. L'usine est Japonaise mais se situe en R.P.C
- Plus lourd qu'un Fcm-F1, mais pas autant qu'un Maus (

Spoiler Alert! 


le strudel est traitre

)

Le tout pour la maudite somme de 55$, plus 25$ pour le GPS.

Quelque photo du monstre en action:



Après il y a un petit souci, trouver une place de parking s'avère très complexe et je ne vous parle pas des créneaux, le tank ne tournant qu'à gauche  ::huh::

----------


## MoB

Voici mon chef d’œuvre.

Je vous présente l'Artirillettes.






(visible en plus grand ici http://cl.ly/1p1h0x1N3U202S1j2X0W )

----------


## Froyok

Je me ferais bien un petit tank en 3D pour la peine !  :^_^: 
Mais comme j'y connais rien... va falloir plancher la dessus.

----------


## gurkhan

hum je me fais un petit prototype de ce que serait un tank fait avec des matériaux recyclés, bien sur ça va envoyer du paté  ::P: 
Pour la peine j'ai mis ma copine à contribution, on va le dessiner!

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai un truc en tête mais j'ose pas ... peur de gagner avec une idée débile.

----------


## keulz

> J'ai un truc en tête mais j'ose pas ... peur de gagner avec une idée débile.


Tu risques quoi ?
Moi je suis nul en dessin  ::|:

----------


## Flipmode

J'avais dans l'idée de faire une seule image avec un tank de modèle U.L. en forme de zizi(soft hein pas un truc crade) mais j'ai préféré faire moins pipi caca et partir sur une BD pro (mais je continue sur le model U.L. au cas ou on m'autorise à l'afficher).

Première case de ma future BD sur le tank ultime.

Préparer vous à gagner avec vos cochonneries de 3D photopale ... j'aurais la troisième place.
A dans une semaine.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Enorme!  :^_^:  Il est bizarre le nouveau forum, vachement plus dégueulasse quand les images ne lui plaisent pas.

----------


## Dorian

Le tank le plus puissant de la guerre de ce premier concours : Il est furtif évidemment, mais je vous mets quand même une image avec légende pour finir de vous convaincre.  :B):

----------


## gurkhan

et beh, je crois que les cannons saucisse et autre lance choucroute vont souvent être de la partie ^^' j'ai installé ça sur le miens aussi, mais j'ai trouver quelques noms personnel à chacun d'eux  ::P: , un nouveau prototype de mitrailleuse, basé sur le modèle de la MG 42, le knackiballt (la présence de référence est totalement *pas* fortuite!) et au niveau du canon, la reprise du modèle des tank churchill AVRE avec un spigot, le lance ketchup Neinz 290 mm!
Bien-sur le tank sera un King Woods avec un blindage en carton (sisi) et des chenilles spéciales à base de frites et de culot de bières sponsorisés par Hineken!
J'espère pouvoir vous montrer ce chef d'oeuvre le weekend prochain quand j'aurais de quoi le scanner!

----------


## Flipmode

> Le tank le plus puissant de la guerre de ce premier concours : Il est furtif évidemment, mais je vous mets quand même une image avec légende pour finir de vous convaincre. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b5f...2e04cb5990.jpg


Merde ya de la bonne concurrence  ::(:

----------


## Abaker

> Le tank le plus puissant de la guerre de ce premier concours : Il est furtif évidemment, mais je vous mets quand même une image avec légende pour finir de vous convaincre. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b5f...2e04cb5990.jpg


 ::o:  La bataille s'annonce saignante!

----------


## Flipmode

Je viens de trouver les plans de ce fameux tank furtif indestructible :



Vu la gueule du bestiau on a du soucis à se faire !

----------


## Zobi

Salut Ã- tous voici selon moi le meilleur tank du monde  ::):

----------


## CaeDron

Tsss...




(Pas de ouam, hors concours)

----------


## Dorak

Ma modeste contribution :

----------


## Say hello

Déjà 2 utilisateurs du canon-saucisse lance choucroute... hmm..
Le futur sera alsacien.  :tired: 



Edit:
Bon, voila ma soumission, il était temps:

L'Oktoberfest:


prouesse technologique allemande pendant la seconde guerre qui n'a pas eu le temps d'entrer en service:
-> Canon saucisse pour absorber le recul du tir
-> réservoir à bière pour maintenir la motivation de l'équipage, assurer l'hydratation dans les longues missions en zone désertique, appâter les ennemis, fournir en munitions le canon principal
-> camouflage choucroute fonctionnel dans tout les milieux, du désert aux marais.
-> soldat déguisé en bavaroises pour distraire l'ennemi

On a eu de la chance, c'est pas passé loin, les seul vestiges du développement de cette chose quelque peu horrible sont la fête du même nom.

----------


## SangSucre

Bon c'est pas de moi mais ça me fais bien marrer, et c'est presque en rapport avec le concours:




 ::o:

----------


## alegria unknown

Ce topic fait du bien, vraiment. A chaque nouvelle contribution je sens que la dépression recule. Bordel.  ::):

----------


## keulz

> 


Qu'est-ce qui sort de ce trucs, des spermatozoïdes ?
 ::mellow::

----------


## Babz

C'est un "Silencieux" pour canon automoteur (artillerie quoi ...).

----------


## gurkhan

> Déjà 2 utilisateurs du canon-saucisse lance choucroute... hmm..
> Le futur sera alsacien. .


non moi c'est un spigot heinZZ! c'est une mitrailleuse à saucisse que j'utilise! (si on peut appeler des knacki des saucisse hein...)
mais j'aime bien le tiens aussi ^^ 



> C'est un "Silencieux" pour canon automoteur (artillerie quoi ...).


et les obus explosent silencieusement aussi? ^^

----------


## Flipmode

Un silencieux sur un tank c'est comme essayer de péter silencieusement, ça n'a aucun intérêt ... à l'atterrissage du missile quelqu'un va s'en apercevoir.

Vous pouvez utiliser cette citation dans vos signatures.

----------


## noir_desir

> non moi c'est un spigot heinZZ! c'est une mitrailleuse à saucisse que j'utilise! (si on peut appeler des knacki des saucisse hein...)
> mais j'aime bien le tiens aussi ^^ 
> 
> et les obus explosent silencieusement aussi? ^^


Non, les obus sont chirurgicaux, ca fait toutes la différences  ::(: .

----------


## Nonok

_Yeah baby, j'ai mon mojo avec moi._ 




Allez on en veut plus, lâchez vous sur l'imagination !

----------


## Foxone

Je veux pas faire mon rabat-joie, mais j'ai l'impression que certains n'ont pas bien lu les règles du concours ...



> *Limitation* : On reste sur des tanks de la Seconde Guerre mondiale, pas de space marines !!

----------


## Say hello

Ils sont où les spice marines?  :tired:

----------


## [Braiyan]

Laissez tomber, dans le genre tank ultime qui règne sur les autres vous pourrez pas détrôner ça (même si je suis admiratif devant la qualité de celui de Say Hello) : 

 :B):

----------


## Dorak

Alors comme ça un tank The Rock c'est pas possible ? 


wacistes.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Voici ma proposition: une base de T-29 surdimensionnée, couplée à une arti GW Panther à l'arrière pour éviter les attaques en fourbe. 4 canons principaux à l'avant, plus deux "petits" canons au-dessus pour couvrir les 4 coins cardinaux, une lame à l'avant pour pousser les corps et carcasses d'ennemis détruits, le tout monté sur des suspensions increvables: c'est le tank qu'il vous faut !

----------


## Wobak

> Je veux pas faire mon rabat-joie, mais j'ai l'impression que certains n'ont pas bien lu les règles du concours ...


Les rillettes et les saucisses ont été inventées après la WWII ?

----------


## CaeDron

Je pense, selon mon humble avis d'expert, qu'il n'a pas échappé au détail flagrant présent sur ce char de Nonok (qui a sans doute préféré le cacher pour éviter d'exposer ainsi sa honte), qui est la présence de Bob Marley puisqu'il constitue un anachronisme arrogant face à la terrible Seconde Grande Guerre, car ce maudit prêcheur de paroles mauvaises commence sa carrière en 1962. Hé oui, cher ami, de tête, vous vous en doutez bien, de tête !

Ho wait...

----------


## Foxone

(hahaha j'ai presque réussi à casser l'ambiance !)

----------


## Nonok

Austin Powers voyage dans le temps...  ::(: 
:mauvaise foi +10: Mais pourquoi il est né en 1945 cet idiot !

----------


## keulz

> C'est un "Silencieux" pour canon automoteur (artillerie quoi ...).


Je Suis le seul à avoir vu ???



> 


En plus, c'est même dans le nom de l'image.

:bite:

----------


## gurkhan

> Je Suis le seul à avoir vu ???
> 
> 
> En plus, c'est même dans le nom de l'image.
> 
> :bite:


bah si mais on avait pas besoin que quelqu'un nous le dise pour le remarquer  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Say hello

Et puis on va pas s'exciter 15 pages (ni s'exciter du tout) parce que "omg un canon phallique lololol".  :tired:

----------


## Zobi

tout ce qui à été fait par l'Homme dépassant certaines normes à une forme phallique alors bon...

----------


## fenrhir

> tout ce qui à été fait par l'Homme dépassant certaines normes à une forme phallique alors bon...


Genre, tu trouves que c'est phallique tout ça ?

----------


## Zobi

c'est grand avec un bout pointu... pour la plupart  ::P:  non mais suffit de regarder les plus haut building, la tour eiffel, la tour de pise, etc....y'en à quand même pas mal, pour la muraille de chine c'est vrai que c'est pas tout à fait ça ^^

----------


## gurkhan

> pour la muraille de chine c'est vrai que c'est pas tout à fait ça ^^


en même temps un phallus pour se protéger d'une invasion c'est loin d'être efficace  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

> c'est grand avec un bout pointu... pour la plupart  non mais suffit de regarder les plus haut building, la tour eiffel, la tour de pise, etc....y'en à quand même pas mal, pour la muraille de chine c'est vrai que c'est pas tout à fait ça ^^


Ça tiendrait nettement moins bien une pyramide sur la pointe, ou une tour qui s'élargie.

Et puis ça c'est pas phallique:


Et X-Seed 4000 non plus:

Parce qu'un phallus de 4000m pour une base de 6500m ça fait d'étrange proportion, même pour un asiatique.  :tired:

----------


## gurkhan

en tout cas le sujet commence à pas mal dériver... personne n'a de nouveau prototype de tank à nous faire partager??

----------


## gurkhan

et tu n'as pas les caractéristiques de la bête?d'où ça vient etc?
tu as utilisé quel software pour le faire?

----------


## Chocolouf

> *Inventez le tank Ultime qui règnerait en maître sur les champs de bataille.*


Sinon on peut sortir des pages et des pages des plans refusés par les État-Majors ou les constructeurs de tout les pays.
Merci.

----------


## Bernard Génial

> D'autre par*t* inventer a deux sens 1:trouver le premier 2:imaginer.


Ça va peut-être te bouleverser, mais le premier homme à avoir trouvé un chat n'a pas _inventé_ le chat.

----------


## Mephisto

Et pendant je réfléchis au mien, j'ai pas envie de faire un truc long comme trois wagons et portant une tourelle de croiseur. J'essaye de garder en vue l'idée de mobilité. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Chocolouf

> C'est vrai que ta contribution #10 : "Le tank ultime c'est le 38 H épissétou." est plus crédible. D'autre part inventer a deux sens 1:trouver le premier 2:imaginer. Bref si j'ai envie d'imaginer (soit de mettre en image) un tank qui fut un vrai prototype, je ne crois pas être à côté de la plaque.
> [...]
> Maintenant je t'attend avec ton 38H (un conseil envois en plusieurs).




Et prépare ton cadeau parce que le 15 c'est mon anniv'.  :B): 

Edith : Et désolé pour M. Génial qui s'est prit une volée de bois vert qui m'était surement destinée, son auteur ne sachant pas faire la différence entre deux canards. A moins qu'il était sur les nerfs.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Deloras

Ce qui est marrant avec ce blindé, c'est qu'avec ses dimensions et son poids aucune infrastructure routière ne pourra le supporter. Même une piste d'aéroport s'enfoncerait sous ses 3000 tonnes. Je vois même pas l'intérêt de lui mettre des chenilles étant donné qu'un tel véhicule ne pourrait même pas quitter son usine d'armement.

----------


## Deloras

C'est moins inutilement coûteux donc oui, t'as plus de chance d'en croiser un.  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Mais sérieux on s'en tape de tout ça, ce qu'on veut c'est des participations au concours, c'est pas le sujet de savoir si une piste d'aéroport peut supporter tel ou tel engin.
Et autrement pour moi faire une représentation d'un prototype de tank c'est pas en créé un (ou l'imaginer, t'as rien imaginer si tu prends un plan tout fait), la preuve il suffit dans ce cas de prendre un screen des nombreux prototypes présents dans WOT et considérer qu'on peut participer au concours avec ça ? un peu facile non et je crois pas que ça fasse partie de la règle ?

----------


## MoB

Je crois que l'on est limité à une participation pour le concours non ?

----------


## gurkhan

oui mais c'est comme le concours des pires têtes avec un créateur de perso, tu peut en faire plusieurs mais tu doit en choisir qu'un seul pour la participation final, sinon c'est un peu n'importe quoi, faut rester raisonnable

----------


## eomor

je ne sais pas trop si je suis dans le cadre du concours, mais en tout cas voila ma contribution associant WOT et canard PC :

----------


## Wobak

Pour ce qui est d'inventer, ne le prenez pas dans le sens de "découvrir". Il faut une création de votre part bien sûr.

----------


## Say hello

Et puis sinon, pour piocher la vrai définition du terme:

http://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie/...inventer/62415
http://fr.thefreedictionary.com/inventer
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/inventer

Avec bien sûr l'idée essentielle du verbe:



> à quoi personne n'avait pensé auparavant, que personne n'avait fait





> Créer le premier, en faisant preuve d'ingéniosité, ce qui n'existait pas encore et dont personne n'avait eu l'idée





> Tirer quelque chose de son imagination, le créer de toutes pièces


Notion lexicale basique du verbe, apprise en cours primaire (oui, souvenir de CE1: "Edison a inventé l'ampoule, Christophe Colomb a découvert l’Amérique" pour apprendre la différence de sens lexical des 2 termes), et qui manque étrangement sur la définition de l'internaute.com utilisée précédemment alors qu'il n'est que le 4e résultat de recherche du verbe et pas une référence de la culture linguistique.  :tired:

----------


## keulz

> Ça va peut-être te bouleverser, mais le premier homme à avoir trouvé un chat n'a pas _inventé_ le chat.


Si le chat était enterré et qu'il s'appelait trésor, alors si. Celui qui le trouve est l'inventeur.

:groschieur: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

On arrête les définitions syntaxiques et on revient aux tanks ?  :Emo:

----------


## Nonok

> Mais sérieux on s'en tape de tout ça, ce qu'on veut c'est des participations au concours, c'est pas le sujet de savoir si une piste d'aéroport peut supporter tel ou tel engin.
> Et autrement pour moi faire une représentation d'un prototype de tank c'est pas en créé un (ou l'imaginer, t'as rien imaginer si tu prends un plan tout fait), la preuve il suffit dans ce cas de prendre un screen des nombreux prototypes présents dans WOT et considérer qu'on peut participer au concours avec ça ? un peu facile non et je crois pas que ça fasse partie de la règle ?


 
C'est clair les gars, moins de dialogue plus de chars. On est pas là pour jouer à celui qui a le plus gros canon.

----------


## Mephisto

> C'est pas encore tout à fait fini, et pour l'instant c'est une prototype, mais je ne résiste pas au plaisir de vous introduire l'Irdischer Flugzeugträger I (porte-avions terrestre). Si, si, c'est un tank (un porte-avion c'est bien un navire, non?). 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eb3...a0353f504c.jpg


La drogue.

----------


## Chocolouf

Les deux mon capitaine ! Fait partager, ça à l'air d'être de la bonne.

----------


## Tildidoum

Avec ça, je gagne la guerre, et du coup les 3 prix à moi tout seul.  :Cigare: 



Mise à jour : Un peu moins brouillon

----------


## AliloH

Work in progress, je m’étais lancé dans un char a mon gout (donc un poil mecha  ::rolleyes::  )puis j'ai eu la lumineuse idée de relire l’énoncé du concours et comme je m’étais lancé dans un char délirant mais pas trop WW2finallement, donc la je modifie et j'oldifie le truc ::(: 



Si ca donne aussi bien que je le veux j'animerais ptet même le bousin.

----------


## Mephisto

Sans vouloir faire chier, un tank doit comporter des chenilles. C'est pourquoi j'ai abandonné mon idée de tank/hovercraft.  ::ninja:: 




> Je comprends pas bien ton commentaire, tu sous entends que je me drogue ou tu veux savoir quelle drogue j'utilise?


Je sous-entends que pour se lancer dans le développement d'une telle machine faut prendre un truc sorti de l'espace. Je veux dire, l’intérêt stratégique est zéro. Les allemands ont beau avoir produit des engins un peu déments, là on est dans l'ubuesque. ::rolleyes:: 

Ceci dit t'as l'air de maitriser Sketchup.  ::P:

----------


## lecornalien

Je vous présente le "Lorraine MAD"
multi-attaque dominant.

note: le lance missile multiple est rotatif.
ps:  faut légendé ?

----------


## AliloH

> Sans vouloir faire chier, un tank doit comporter des chenilles. C'est pourquoi j'ai abandonné mon idée de tank/hovercraft.


Source ?

Donc les engins a chenilles sont pas des tanks comme les autres ? et puis ranafout, j'essaye de suivre les règles du concours c'est tout :D

Bon le work in progress la :



J'attaque l'animation.

Edit: vidéo done :




Si "Karl" est le tank ultime c'est parce qu'il peut franchir a peu prés n'importe quoi, grimper sur les maisons et les obstacles, il peut s’accroupir pour se mettre a couvert, il est moins sujet aux dégâts des mines vu que le châssis est haut perché et que les "pattes" offrent moins de surface de contact que des chenilles, grâce a sa gatling il ne craint pas les attaques aériennes, son seul défaut est qu'il est assez lent vu la puissance des moteurs de l’époque et son système hydraulique demande pas mal d'entretiens et de logistique, sa capacité a marcher latéralement est étonnante mais n'apporte strictement rien sur le plan militaire, cependant un de ses atouts est la terreur et la panique qu'il provoque chez l'infanterie du fait de sa stature et de sa démarche.

(oui je déraille complètement, je pense que je vais dormir la)

----------


## Say hello

> Source ?
> 
> Donc les engins a chenilles sont pas des tanks comme les autres ? et puis ranafout, j'essaye de suivre les règles du concours c'est tout :D
> 
> Bon le work in progress la :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/45e552d...d643d83313.jpg
> 
> J'attaque l'animation.
> ...


C'est une impression où il pourra jamais tirer derrière lui?  :tired: 

Ce topic permet de voir des idée sympa mais ça manque encore de soumission...
Hmmm soumission...

----------


## AliloH

> C'est une impression où il pourra jamais tirer derrière lui?



Bah non pourquoi  ::huh:: ? il suffit de remonter une "patte" au moment ou le canon doit tourner.

----------


## Mortis Ghost

je participe pour gagner le lance-missiles USB ! A la limite l'abonnement à Canard PC m'évitera d'aller toutes les deux semaines en librairie, mais le disque dur ne m'intéresse pas. LE LANCE MISSILES !!

Par contre j'en ai fait quatre, si c'est illégal pointez-moi du doigt et j'en choisirai un seul. Ça sera dur, mais je crois que je prendrais celui avec le jeu de mot scabreux.



Edit : Bien sur vous aurez souligné mon soucis de l'exacticité technique.

----------


## gurkhan

> Avec ça, je gagne la guerre, et du coup les 3 prix à moi tout seul. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cef...71a0c474b0.jpg


ça me fait bizarrement penser à mars attack ^^'

----------


## Mephisto

Tain moi je bosse sur le mien mais Sketchup je maitrise pas du tout, ça fait vingt minutes que je suis sur mon garde boue.  :tired:

----------


## gurkhan

personnellement le miens va arriver samedi prochain, je ne l'ai pas mis au propre et je n'ai pas de scan avant, j'espère que je n'aurais pas de problème au dernier moment ^^'

----------


## Tildidoum

> "Karl"


Classe  ::o: 




> ça me fait bizarrement penser à mars attack ^^'


Hey mais c'est vrai ! 
Tom Jones - Justin Bieber, même combat.

----------


## Janer

1944 Erwin Rommel prend le pouvoir en tuant Hitler. Il réussit la contre offensive des ardennes en hiver.

1945 L'Opération Barbablau est lancée, le Tiger IV et les ME 262 changent le cours de la guerre. Détruisant tout dans le ciel et sur le sol. Le Comet Britanique (premier chasseur à réaction allié), les pershings ricains et les IS-2 russes ne résistent pas.

1945, malgrès le larguage de 4 bombe atomique, le Japon ne capitule pas, les alliés ne peuvent plus larguer de bombes à cause du nouveau contrôle aérien de l'axe.

1946 Moscou est prise.

1949. L'Allemagne Nationaliste dirigée par le chancelier Erwin Rommel débarque sur la côte Est des USA.

1950 Rommel contrôle la cote est. Voilà comment fonctionne sa Blitzkrieg : 



Les landkreuizers 1 (le gros chars à droite-centre de l'image) traversent les plaines détruisant tout sur leur passage. Ils sont armés de deux tourelles avec canon 150 mm
pour tirs longue portée, une douzaine de canons 88 mm dans les loges (devant et sur les cotés) pour moyenne portée, des MG 45 dans les loges pour faire fuir l'infanterie et d'une pièce d'artillerie explosive 250 mm à l'arrière à très longue portée tirant des obus explosifs, inflammables détruisant tout sur 500 m autour du point d'impact.

Le Blindage est de 450 mm au minimum. 750 mm à l'avant.

Le poids est de 5500 t. La vitesse de pointe est de 28 km/h sur terrain plat et 15 km/h avec inclinaison de 20°

Le tout propulsé par un réacteur nucléaire. 

Les Tigers IV, deuxième char le plus gros, dans le prolongement du Tiger III et II. Ils interceptent les chars moyens qui tenteraient d'encercler les landkreuizers. Autour de 5-6 acompagnant chaque landkreuizers, ceux-ci n'ayant pas énormément de canons et visant plutôt les gros chars et les positions adverses.

Les Pumas III, petits chars en haut à gauche sont des chars de reconnaissance tout terrain en plaines, mais ils sont surtout utilisés en combat urbain. Peu chers à fabriquer, un blindage costaud de tous les cotés, un chassis résistant, aucun point faible. Pour le détruire il faut s'acharner à l'antitank ou taper avec un meilleur char. (ce qui ne manque pas, sauf en combat urbain)

Le Dark Swerpunkt, le gros soldat à droite du Tigre IV, super soldat allemand dans un exo squelette, combat urbain et missions d'infiltration, il résiste aux balles à longue distance, aux éclats d'explosion, possède deux MG-43 et cours à 43 km/h en pointe (pas sur plus de 150 m). En villes ils sont terribles, pour les tuer : mitrailleuses à courte portée, ou obus (qu'ils évitent facilement) ou antichars (qu'ils évitent assez facilement)

La soldat normal, armée d'un MP 45. Armement dernier cris, grand entrainement, parfois des femmes sont recrutés dans ce rôle pour combler le trou démographique.


L'avion hirondelle, le me 262. Meilleur avion du monde, certains modèles font chasseurs bombardiers. Ils appliquent la nouvelle blitzkrieg et protegent les Landkreuzers très vulnérables à l'air.
PS : c'est le Landkreuzer que je met en candidature, le gros gros char.

----------


## Nonok

> je participe pour gagner le lance-missiles USB ! A la limite l'abonnement à Canard PC m'évitera d'aller toutes les deux semaines en librairie, mais le disque dur ne m'intéresse pas. LE LANCE MISSILES !!
> 
> Par contre j'en ai fait quatre, si c'est illégal pointez-moi du doigt et j'en choisirai un seul. Ça sera dur, mais je crois que je prendrais celui avec le jeu de mot scabreux.
> 
> http://img41.xooimage.com/files/9/5/b/tanks-288636f.jpg
> 
> Edit : Bien sur vous aurez souligné mon soucis de l'exacticité technique.


Comme le dirait le grand Zehef :




> *Zehef* dans *Truand de la Galère vol. 250*
> 
> _C'est du lourd couzin !_

----------


## gurkhan

> Les landkreuizers 1 (le gros chars à droite-centre de l'image) traversent les plaines détruisant tout sur leur passage. Ils sont armés de deux tourelles avec canon 150 mm
> pour tirs longue portée, une douzaine de canons 88 mm dans les loges (devant et sur les cotés) pour moyenne portée, des MG 45 dans les loges pour faire fuir l'infanterie et d'une pièce d'artillerie explosive 250 mm à l'arrière à très longue portée tirant des obus explosifs, inflammables détruisant tout sur 500 m autour du point d'impact.
> 
> Le Blindage est de 450 mm au minimum. 750 mm à l'avant.
> 
> Le poids est de 5500 t. La vitesse de pointe est de 28 km/h sur terrain plat et 15 km/h avec inclinaison de 20°
> 
> Le tout propulsé par un réacteur nucléaire.


et sinon ont reste dans l'époque de la seconde guerre mondiale hein, quand ont dit pas de tank de warhammer 40k et qu'on nous pond un truc encore plus grosbill y'a de quoi se poser des question  :tired:

----------


## Deloras

Pour ramener le concours vers des projets un peu moins farfelus et bizarres, laissez-moi vous présenter le char Français b3-bis!



Le char b3 bis est un char lourd avancé, conçu pour un équipage de 7 personnes. Il est équipé de deux tourelles anti-personnelles mitrailleuses placées à l'avant et à l'arrière du véhicule, d'un canon d'artillerie de 75mm à l'avant, et d'une tourelle avec un canon à obus de 90mm.





Les dimensions sont 9m de long, 3.5m de large, 4m de haut jusqu'au sommet de la tourelle. Il doit peser dans les 60-70 tonnes.

Je vais pas m'essayer à lui inventer d'autres caractéristiques techniques, ce serait assez inutile.

Je mes suis beaucoup inspiré du b1 bis, mais aussi de l'arl 44 et du fcm 2c. En gros j'ai fait la synthèse des blindés lourds français réunis en un seul.

EDIT: Lien pour le télécharger sur sketchup: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehou...f34c35527b2cc8

EDIT 2: Légères modifications, canon plus gros et petites tourelles plus réalistes. Les chenilles ont aussi changé de couleur.

----------


## Janer

> et sinon ont reste dans l'époque de la seconde guerre mondiale hein, quand ont dit pas de tank de warhammer 40k et qu'on nous pond un truc encore plus grosbill y'a de quoi se poser des question


Mais c'est la seconde guerre mondial, c'est juste qu'elle a duré plus longtemps! J'essaie de donner un contexte à mon invention. Ok c'est monstrueux comme char, mais c'est peut être possible.

EDIT : Après reflexion c'est vrai que le rôle et la carure de l'engin dépasse un peu la notion de tank mais plus de croiseur terrestre. Il est peu mobile et vulnérable à l'air, mais il couvre un large périmètre et est invincible en sol-sol à ce moment.

----------


## gurkhan

> Mais c'est la seconde guerre mondial, c'est juste qu'elle a duré plus longtemps! J'essaie de donner un contexte à mon invention. Ok c'est monstrueux comme char, mais c'est peut être possible.


Oui enfin justement le thème de la seconde guerre mondiale respecte aussi l'époque, sinon ont peut très bien dire qu'un predator aurait pu être produit si la guerre avait durée 1000 ans oO
Outre ce point là, un tank pareil serait difficilement faisable encore aujourd'hui... et puis un bon coup de tête nucléaire et on en parle plus à ce niveau là ^^'
En gros le concours demande un tank 'ultime' qui aurait pu voir le jour avant 1945 quoi, après il peut être représenté de plusieurs façons et fait avec des matériaux différents, enfin en gros un truc à l'échelle humaine quoi

----------


## Janer

Mon tank est à peine plus gros qu'un P1000 conçu par les nazis, ouai bon, j'ai pas fait durer la guerre 1000 ans. 1949 ça va encore quoi... 

POur le nucléaire, les alliés n'ont pas développés de fusés assez rapide pour ne pas pouvoir être intercepté par les ME 262. Bon ça va pas tarder mais même, la guerre se déroule en territoire américain, ils seraient réticent à utiliser leur bombe!

Mais bon, ne discutons pas de théorique comme ça, c'est ridicule. Avec un concours pareil c'était clair que des tanks énormes apparaîtrait, celui-là n'est qu'un gros P 1500.

----------


## gurkhan

oui enfin le P1500 n'était qu'un prototype, les ingénieurs allemand étaient un peu siffonés aussi...
et puis comme qui dirais la taille ne fait pas tout  ::rolleyes:: 
le concours mise plus sur l'originalité plutôt que sur la surenchère, sinon suffit de faire le même en un peu plus gros avec des cannons en plus, on en fini pas.


Pour en revenir au concours lui-même c'est dommage qu'il n'y ai pas plus de participations  ::sad::

----------


## the_wamburger

> je participe pour gagner le lance-missiles USB ! A la limite l'abonnement à Canard PC m'évitera d'aller toutes les deux semaines en librairie, mais le disque dur ne m'intéresse pas. LE LANCE MISSILES !!
> 
> Par contre j'en ai fait quatre, si c'est illégal pointez-moi du doigt et j'en choisirai un seul. Ça sera dur, mais je crois que je prendrais celui avec le jeu de mot scabreux.
> 
> 
> Edit : Bien sur vous aurez souligné mon soucis de l'exacticité technique.


Putain les gars, Lewis Trondheim participe au concours, on peut remballer.

----------


## Sim's

Vous flippez tous avec mon  tank fromage !  :Cigare:

----------


## Mortis Ghost

(Merci pour les commentaires, j'ai tout misé sur la réalité historique et je vois que ça porte ses fruits)

Mais en vérité je n'ai aucune chance contre ce tank fromage, que je trouve particulièrement magnifique.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Vous flippez tous avec mon  tank fromage !


 On a un gagnant là ! ::wub::

----------


## the_wamburger

Trop con.  :^_^:

----------


## Farell

> Vous flippez tous avec mon  tank fromage !


Et toi tu flippes devant çà ?
 

:moralisateur:

----------


## bigxtra

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/afd...93f710e1eb.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fef...73f52609f3.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/681...78f7b813a4.jpg
> 
> Vous flippez tous avec mon  tank fromage !


 C'est pour soutenir le régiment des fromages blancs ?   ::o:

----------


## alegria unknown

Bordel, le tank fromage. Qué classe. Entre ça et la participation de Mortis Ghost plus les tanks choucroute/saucisse, c'est bon, même pas je tente de participer.
Je vais plutôt me (re)mettre à boire pour m'en remettre. Merci les gars.

----------


## Deloras

Oh mon dieu! En me baladant de pages wiki en pages wiki, j'ai découvert le tank ultime! Le Vespa 150 TAP!

----------


## gurkhan

yep, j'ai eu la chance de voir cette vespa en visitant le musée qui lui est dédié en italie, c'est assez impressionant, ont s'est demandé comment le pilote ne faisait pas de backflip en tirant xD

----------


## Deloras

Techniquement, je crois que ça servait uniquement pour le transport, l'arme était ensuite détachée pour être tirée.

----------


## gurkhan

oui, sinon paye la précision et le rechargement  ::): 
Bon, mon tank est finis, je le met en ligne vendredi soir ou samedi matin, ça dépendra de ma motivation à faire marcher un scanner tout pourri ^^'
J'espère qu'il vous plaira ^^ j'ai fait quelques dérives sur la notion de tank  ::P:

----------


## CaeDron

> j'ai fait quelques dérives sur la notion de tank


Bah c'est quelque chose avec un gros canon et qui tire fort...


Un peu comme moi quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Sim's

> Et toi tu flippes devant çà ?
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8cff54d...e8f516effd.jpg 
> 
> :moralisateur:


Seul le tank Souris allemand peut me faire peur.  ::P:

----------


## gurkhan

Sim's avec nos deux tanks ensembles ont peut faire une fondu je crois  ::ninja:: 
Je vais le mettre en ligne demain finalement ^^

----------


## Chewbacca

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/afd...93f710e1eb.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fef...73f52609f3.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/681...78f7b813a4.jpg
> 
> Vous flippez tous avec mon  tank fromage !



Le meilleur pour moi ! et aussi le + original ! ca montre que même si on est une bille en logiciel informatique, c'est pas ca qui gâche la créativité !
(surtout que de faire un truc via photoshop.... c'est pas compliqué quand on maîtrise la bête)

Ps. : tout engin militaire belge est bien d'office éliminé ?

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Allez hop ! Voici ma participation :


Je souhaitais ajouter des transformations ultimes/improbables mais ça m'a déjà pris trop de temps de faire ça (si si, promis) que j'ai fini par laisser tomber :/
Ahhh si seulement je pouvais continuer au taf...

----------


## Farell

Voilà définitivement mon prototype prêt à être produit à grande échelle en asie avec garantie 15 jours : 
*Le peacemaker*


Il s'agit d'un abrutisseur propagandiste sur lequel est monté le fameux distributeur (made in germany) d'échantillons de canard-pc*. 
Il excelle dans les missions de teasing, de guili-guili, dans les hommages aux 80's et là où tous les autres échouent.
Il embarque un équipage de 17 lapins extensible à 150+ (toute reproduction n'étant pas strictement interdite). 

* dans un monde idyllique, ces échantillons seraient constitués d'invendus ; hélas le stock apparaissant dans le chargeur arrière n'est que composé de pages minutieusement ôtées de ci de là avant envoi aux abonnés.

----------


## Say hello

Normal, y'a pas d'invendu chez CPC, on nous a menti.

----------


## gurkhan

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Lors de cette réunion nous allons faire la présentation du nouveau tank de la Vert-Match, le King Woods, le fleuron de la technologie de pointe allemande!
Celui-ci est basé sur le très connu king tiger, ainsi son chassi n'est pas modifié, cependant nous avons opérés de nombreux changements. Suite à l'effort de guerre mis en place chez nos chères entreprises nationales, nous avons pu obtenir une somme considérable en échange de quelques... euh... petits affichages très discrets.



Ainsi nous avons dévellopé une nouvelle motorisation basé sur un lave-linge Boch, très performant, il dévellope quelques 850 chevaux grâce à un 10.5L Kronanbourg, et oui nous avons pu introduire la bière comme combustible, très facile à produire et très peu inflammable lorsqu'il est dans le réservoir! De plus la transmition passe par des pignons de première qualité fait en culot de bières Hineken, viennent ensuite les chenilles de type adhérence maximale avec des crans en frite chromés!

Le blindage quant à lui, c'est un 390 mm en carton de transport, sponsorisé par nos très chers producteurs de bretzel, le manuel d'utilisation est directement imprimé dessus!Celà permet à nos unités de se déplacer à plus de 80km/h du fait de la baisse de poid du blindage! De plus nous avons pu intégrer un outil très pratique pour les sacrifices des soldats rebels, la trappe à faire des frites!Le cannibalisme est autorisé après le découpage du soldat sacrifié!

Nous avons pu compter aussi sur la participation de Neinz, qui à donné naissance au canon/mortier basé sur le modèle des churchill AVRE, il peut ainsi tirer des obus ketchup (à ouverture facile) de 290 mm à court comme à grande porté (2 km).

Pour ce qui est de l'équipage, nous avons profité de l'aboutissement de l'armée de patathumanoïde pour intégrer deux patates résistantes à la cuisson vapeur pour la conduite et le rechargement du canon, une patate à vision bionique et larynx sur-dévellopé pour le commandement et le repérage des troupes ennemies, en guise de mitrailleur nous avons mis au point une patate avec une pomme gréffé sur la tête pour distraire les tireurs d'élites ennemis qui ne peuvent s'empêcher de viser celle-ci plutôt que notre soldat!
Pour finir je vous présente le nouveau modèle de la MG 42, le Knacki ballt! Pas besoin de vous faire un dessin!

Merci de votre attention, vous pouvez maintenant dormir sur vos deux rondelles, nous avons déjà gagnés la guerre avec ce patatank! ::O:  ::o:  ::rolleyes:: 


Ps: désolé si le dessin n'est pas très réussi, je n'ai pas vraiment de talent ni d'entrainement à ce niveau ^^'
Pps: jeux de mots inside, à prendre au second degré
Ppps: il y a peut être des fautes d'orthographes, si c'est le cas je vous prie de m'en excuser

Bonne chance à tous pour le concours!

----------


## Raplonu

Hop Hop Hop! 2 tanks pour moi :

D'abord, El Trompelamort

Ce magnifique char d'une finesse sans égale est capable d'affronter tous les chars.
Son canon principal n'en est pas un, c'est un réceptacle qui rattrape l'obus et grâce à un système sans frottement à base de poil de panda trempé dans de la vaseline. L'obus est ensuite acheminé dans le canon supérieur afin de renvoyer l'obus à l'envoyeur.
De ce fait plus l'obus reçu est imposant, plus la réplique sera puissante.

Ensuite, le Sherman-Starp-Mole

Du coté américain, on a le droit à une modification du Sherman Crab. Son principe consiste à creuser des tranchés pour limiter la zone d'exposition. Le char avance avec juste le canon qui dépasse. Les tranchés sont creusées par des bagnards (Des rigolos comme Morsay). Ici, les chaines sont remplacés pas un outil de motivation des troupes à base de martinets rouillés.

Si j'ai le courage, j'ai encore un idée que je posterai ce weekend.

----------


## Tildidoum

Han ça rend bien sur un tableau noir !

Mise à jour du *Bieber Tank*.

Les puristes auront noté que le jeune garçon n'est évidemment pas Justin Bieber, celui-ci n'étant pas né à l'époque. 
Il s'agit bien entendu de son arrière grand-oncle Justinien Bieber, ancien-chanteur-combatant

Et pour les trois du fond qui ne suivent pas MSN - L'actu des Stars : Justin vs German.

----------


## AliloH

Bon version finale de mon "Karl" :



Un Karl en opération dessiné hier rapidos dans le train :



Et enfin l'animation:

----------


## Chocolouf

Mon tank à moi.

L'artylol E-100 serie :



"Fin 1944, le III ème Reich est acculé de toutes part et certaines matières premières se font de plus en plus rares. Pour parer à cette situation, les grands dignitaires du Reich décident de réquisitionner tout matériel pouvant participer à l'effort de guerre.

C'est ainsi que les stocks de LeichteTraktors sont utilisé pour leur capacité de destruction des blindés ennemis."

Merci aux deux canards qui m'ont aidé lors des captures d'écran, Kierkegaard et un autre dont je ne me souviens plus du nom.  ::unsure::

----------


## Say hello

Il tire des leichtraktor?  :tired:

----------


## Wobak

Concours terminé, merci pour vos participations, les résultats seront annoncés très prochainement  ::):

----------


## gurkhan

j'attend avec impatience les résultats  ::rolleyes:: 
la tank fromage a de bonne chance de rafler le premier prix  :^_^:

----------


## gurkhan

oui, mais il est original ^^ sinon le miens non plus n'est pas ultime  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Farell

il n'y en a aucun d'ultime, les récompenses devraient être détruites  ::):

----------


## Sim's

Des truites ? Ça tombe bien j'ai besoin de vitamine D.  ::P:

----------


## Tildidoum

> mouais, bof, je vois pas trop le coté ultime du fromage, mais bon.


Mais carrément !


+

=

Hop, éliminé le tank fromage.

...M'enfin plus sérieusement c'est quand même l'idée et la réalisation qui font qu'il est génial, ce tank.

----------


## MoB

Maintenant que le concours est fini, je peux vous montrer LE tank ultime !

----------


## Chocolouf

Mais, mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc hors catégorie ?! ::O:

----------


## Darkmistermomy

Pas de gagnants ?  ::huh::

----------


## Mephisto

Ça te rend pas jouasse les concours dis moi.  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Bah tu sais, malheureusement y'en a qui participent pour le gain uniquement et pas pour le fun.

----------


## Raplonu

Oui mais voila quoi, un lance missile usb! ça passe largement avant tout fairplay et autre niaiserie  ::):

----------


## Say hello

Mais non, c'est surréaliste, je refuse d'y croire.  ::P:

----------


## morlof

se char est comme le p1000 il est beaucoup trop lourd ,il s enfoncera dans la terre par sont propre poids même par temps sec et la consommation de carburant serait énorme de l'ordre de 10000 à 15000 litre aux 100 km

----------

